# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: اندازه استاندارد برای Header  سایت ؟

## na_des

سلام دوستان وقت به خیر
می خواستم بپرسم برا طراحی بخش هدر یا به قولی بنر بالای سایت چطور میشه به سایز استاندارد رسید ؟
یا سایز استانداردی داره ؟ (طول و عرض)
من دارم با نرم افزار corel draw طراحیو انجام میدم .

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوست عزیز فک نکنم استاندارد خواصی داشته باشه چون هدر با طرحتون باید ست باشه ولی در کل بیشتر از  980px برای عرض و ارتفاع 150px استفاده میکنن/.



موفق باشید.

----------


## na_des

این سایز انتخاب کردم به نظرم خیلی کوچیکه !

----------


## s2/mri

سلام
اندازه هدر سایت یه چیزه نسبیه که هر کس به اندازه نیاز خودش اندازه شو تعیین میکنه . ولی همونطور که دوستمون گفتن 150 پیکسل میذارن

شما میتونید در هدر سایت فقط لوگو رو با ارتفاع 150 تا 200 پیکسل بذارید(به نظر من کاملا اندازست) بعد از یک اسلاید شو تا ارتفاع 350 استفاده کنید که هدر بزرگ تر به چشم بیاد

ولی باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که با افزایش ارتفاع هدر پر نشون دادن هدر سخت تر میشه!!

----------


## khanlo.javid

> ولی باید به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که با افزایش ارتفاع هدر پر نشون دادن هدر سخت تر میشه!!


با نظر سعید جان موافقم ، ولی میتونی تو هدر از اسلایدر استفاده کنی تا بتونی ارتفاش رو هم بزرگ تر کنی تا با پر کردنش به مشکل بر نخوری...


موفق باشی.

----------


## na_des

به یه اندازه رسیدم اما هنوز باید روش کار کنم
مشکلی با خالی موندنش ندارم 
یه سمت که لوگو , یه سمتم که خود بنر (سمت چپ) طرح داره و ادرس سایت قرار میگیره
تازه یه مورد دیگه هم هست .
راستی این اسلاید شو که گفتین در هدر قرار بگیره ؟

----------


## khanlo.javid

> راستی این اسلاید شو که گفتین در هدر قرار بگیره ؟



بله میتونی از اسلایدر های زیبا استفاده کنی ، این سایت رو ببین  http://keramatifar.ir  اگه دقت کنی منو افقی رو بالای سایت قرار داده با یه لوگوی ساده، و زیر اون یه اسلایدر گذاشته که خیلی هم جالب طراحی شده.

----------


## na_des

واییییییییییییییییییییییی  ی بچه ها ممنون هدر سایت بالاخره درست شد  :لبخند: 
بله سایت دیدم قشنگ بود 
منم تو سایت اسلاید شو دارم 
از همین سایتم اسلاید شو دانلود کردم
اما استفاده ازش بلد نیستم  :گریه: 
یا خطاا میده یا اصن اجراش درست نیست و من نمی تونم اصلاحش کنم 
کسی کار با  اسلاید شو بلده؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## khanlo.javid

> از همین سایتم اسلاید شو دانلود کردم
> اما استفاده ازش بلد نیستم 
> یا خطاا میده یا اصن اجراش درست نیست و من نمی تونم اصلاحش کنم 
> کسی کار با  اسلاید شو بلده؟



اول فایل های اصلی رو باید به صفحت متصل کنی بعد عکس ها رو به فولدر سایتت انتقال بده و در نهایت کد صفحه رو منتقل کن به page  خودت.


اگه قضیه رو نگرفتی فایل اسلایدر با page خودت رو ضمیمه کن تا برات درستش کنم.

----------


## na_des

:ناراحت: سلام ممنون از راهمنایی تون من تقریبا همه این کارا کردم اما نتیجه نگرفتم
میشه مراحل کارو دقیق و جزئی تر بفرمایید ؟ تا شاید مشکل حل بشه ؟

----------


## khanlo.javid

> سلام ممنون از راهمنایی تون من تقریبا همه این کارا کردم اما نتیجه نگرفتم
> میشه مراحل کارو دقیق و جزئی تر بفرمایید ؟ تا شاید مشکل حل بشه ؟


برای اینکه یه اسلایدر به درستی تو صفحه نصب بشه و کار کنه باید فایل های js و css مربوط به اسلایدر رو ،به صفحه متصل کنید ، به صورت زیر :

برای فایل های js:
<script src="address file js" type="text/javascript"></script> 

برای فایل های css :
<link href="address file css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />


بعد فقط کافیه کد های HTML رو از صفحه ای که اسلایدر برای نمایش دمو در اون نصبه به صفحه خودتون منتقل کنید،
و در مرحله آخر تنظیمات آدرس عکس و تنظیم استایل ها به سلیقه خودتون.



موفق باشید.

----------


## na_des

مرسی دوست عزیز
اما همچنان خطا میده 
کد و خطاش دوستم براتون میزاره
اگر ممکن راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## fahmari

سلام 

من دوست خانم Na_des  هستم :)

من یه اسلایدی از تاپیک «دانلود اسلایدشو» دانلود کردم. تمام این مراحل رو  به ترتیب انجام دادم. css و js ها به درستی لینک شدن، کد HTML رو هم کپی  کردم. ولی این اسلایدشو یه دیتابیس هم داره و فایل web_config رو هم دست  کاری کرده. من دیتابیس رو هم به پروژم اضافه کردم، فایل web_config رو هم  جایگزین فابل خودم کردم ولی از دیتابیس خطا می گیره موقع اجرا! :(
اصلن نمیدونم این دیتابیس نقشش اینجا چیه و خطایی که میده مربوط به چی میشه!
اگه راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## fahmari

این کد صفحه :

<head runat="server">
    <title></title>
    <link href ="css/default.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
    <script src ="js/init.js" type="text/javascript" ></script>
    <script src ="js/jquery.js" type="text/javascript" ></script>
    <script src ="js/mobilyslider.js" type="text/javascript" ></script>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
<div id="content">
        
        <div class="slider">
            <div class="sliderContent">

<asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource2">
<ItemTemplate>

<div class="item">
<a target="_blank" title="<%# Eval("title") %>" href="Show.aspx?id=<%# Eval("id")%>" >
<img class="pic" src='<%# Eval("img","img/{0}") %>' />
</a>
</div>

</ItemTemplate>
</asp:Repeater>  

            </div>
        </div>



         <asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource2" runat="server" 
        ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:DatabaseConnectionString1 %>" 
        ProviderName="<%$ ConnectionStrings:DatabaseConnectionString1.Provid  erName %>" 
        SelectCommand="SELECT top(5) * FROM [t1] order by id desc" >
    </asp:SqlDataSource>
    





 </form>
</body>


و اینم خطایی که موقع اجرا میده :

*An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file  c:\users\vaio\documents\visual studio  2010\Projects\SlideshowTest\SlideshowTest\App_Data  \Database.mdf failed. A  database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened,  or it is located on UNC share.*

----------


## khanlo.javid

دوست عزیز این کدی که شما ضمیمه کردید asp هستش ولی تخصص بنده php هست و تو aspهیچ سر رشته ای ندارم ، ولی اگه بخوایید میتونم اسلایدر های دیگه ای در اختیارتون قرار بدم  که احتیاجی به دیتابیس نداشته باشه.

----------


## fahmari

> دوست عزیز این کدی که شما ضمیمه کردید asp هستش ولی تخصص بنده php هست و تو aspهیچ سر رشته ای ندارم ، ولی اگه بخوایید میتونم اسلایدر های دیگه ای در اختیارتون قرار بدم  که احتیاجی به دیتابیس نداشته باشه.


خیلی ممنونم.
ولی منم PHP  بلو نیستم :(
باز اگه اسلایدری دارید که من بتونم توی asp ازش استفاده کنم ممنون میشم ببینمش

----------


## na_des

:ناراحت: مرسی
ما با asp  کار میکنیم و بازم اسلاید شو داریم اما  با اونام  به  مشکل خوردیم !

----------


## s2/mri

سلام

خب چرا شما اسلایدر لوکال استفاده نمیکنید که نیازی به دیتا بیس نداره!!

یه سرچ کوچیک میتونه کمکت کنه!!

nivo slider, TN3,....

یه نرم افزارهم برای ساخت اسلایدر هم هست wow slider!

عکس هاتونو تو یه پوشه بذارید و از پوشه فراخوانی کنید نه دیتابیس!

----------


## khanlo.javid

> مرسی
> ما با asp  کار میکنیم و بازم اسلاید شو داریم اما  با اونام  به  مشکل خوردیم !


اصلا اسلایدر احتیاجی به دیتابیس نداره و شما میتونید راحت اتصال با دیتابیسشو قطع کنید یا از اسلایدر های لوکال استفاده کنید ، زمانی به دیتابیس نیاز دارید که بخوایید عکس ها رو از طریق پنل مدیریت تغییر بدید که فکر نمیکنم همچین قصدی داشته باشید.



موفق باشید.

----------


## khanlo.javid

یه zoom slider  براتون ضمیمه کردم ،خودم خیلی ازش خوشم میاد امید وارم به کارتون بیاد ،اگه باز هم اسلایدر دیگه ای خواستید بگید براتون ضمیمه کنم.

zoomSlider.zip



موفق باشید.

----------


## fahmari

> اصلا اسلایدر احتیاجی به دیتابیس نداره و شما میتونید راحت اتصال با دیتابیسشو قطع کنید یا از اسلایدر های لوکال استفاده کنید ، زمانی به دیتابیس نیاز دارید که بخوایید عکس ها رو از طریق پنل مدیریت تغییر بدید که فکر نمیکنم همچین قصدی داشته باشید.
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


واقعا ممنونم.
ما داریم یه سایت فروش اینترنتی طراحی می کنیم، بالای صفحه اولمون میخوایم به اسلایدر داشته باشیم که تبلیغ محصولات جدیدمون رو توش بذاریم. یه چیزی مثل www.digikala.com
ولی هرچی اسلایدر دانلود کردیم نتونستیم ازشون استفاده کنیم.
اینطور که شما میگید فکر کنم ما هم باید پایگاه داده داشته باشیم درسته؟؟؟

----------


## s2/mri

خب اگه شما از اول می گفتید چی میخواین کار راحت تر می شد

تو زبان php دستوری داریم برا آپلود فایل. شما میتونید از این طریق عکس های مورد نظرتونو انتخاب و تو پوشه ای که مربوط به عکسهای اسلایدر هستش  آپلود کنید. هم زمان اسم و آدرس! عکس ها رو داخل پایگاه ذخیره کنید و داخل صفحه اسم و ادرسشو فراخوانی کنید(عکس و داخل دیتابیس ذخیره نکنید! فقط اسم و آدرسشو برا فراخوانی!). به این طریق شما میتونید عکس ها رو مدیریت کنید

ولی از asp هیچ سررشته ای ندارم

امیدوارم منظورمو گرفته باشید


موفق باشید

----------


## khanlo.javid

> واقعا ممنونم.
> ما داریم یه سایت فروش اینترنتی طراحی می کنیم، بالای صفحه اولمون میخوایم به اسلایدر داشته باشیم که تبلیغ محصولات جدیدمون رو توش بذاریم. یه چیزی مثل www.digikala.com
> ولی هرچی اسلایدر دانلود کردیم نتونستیم ازشون استفاده کنیم.
> اینطور که شما میگید فکر کنم ما هم باید پایگاه داده داشته باشیم درسته؟؟؟



بله اگه بخواید محصولات جدیدتون رو معرفی کنید باید عکس ها رو از دیتابیس فراخوانی کنید که کار خواصی نداره اگه به asp مسلط باشید حتما میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید.

الگوریتم پیاده سازیش هم به شکل زیره :

شما میتونید یه بخش آپلود عکس درست کنید بعد هر عکسی رو که آپلود میکنید اسمش رو داخل جدولی از دیتابیستون ذخیره کنید بعد از ذخیره عکس فقط کافیه یه حلقه با asp تولید کنید و تو حلقه تگ img رو تکرار کنید یعنی هر چند تا عکس که اسمش تو دیتابیس هست رو از دیتابیس واکشی کنید و داخل تگ img  قرار بدید بعد باید ساختار اسلایدر رو چک کنید مثلا بعضی از اسلایدر ها برای اینکه عکس ها با صف دیده بشن یه آی دی برای تگ img  تعریف میکنن و با استفاده از اون صف تشکیل میدن که وقتی خودتون وارد کد زنی این الگوریتم بشید میتونید به راحتی مطلب رو درک کنید.





موفق باشید.

----------


## fahmari

از هردو بی نهایت ممنونم.
یکی از دوستان تو تاپیک اسلایدشو کد یه اسلایدر رو گذاشتن، میخوام از همون استفاده کنم، همه چیز رو اضافه کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا درست کار نمی کنه !  :ناراحت: 
عکس اول رو نمایش میده بدون هیچ جرکتی!!!

----------


## s2/mri

کتابخانه jquery رو به صفحه فراخوانی کردید!!
اگه عکس اول و درست نشون میده پس ممکنه استفاده درست از فایل های jquery باشه که باید به صفحه attach بشن

----------


## khanlo.javid

> از هردو بی نهایت ممنونم.
> یکی از دوستان تو تاپیک اسلایدشو کد یه اسلایدر رو گذاشتن، میخوام از همون استفاده کنم، همه چیز رو اضافه کردم ولی نمیدونم چرا درست کار نمی کنه ! 
> عکس اول رو نمایش میده بدون هیچ جرکتی!!!


اگه ممکنه لینک دانلود اسلایدر رو درج کن تا تستش کنیم.

----------


## khanlo.javid

شما خودتون میتونید یه اسلایدر رو به پایگاه وصل کنید و از اونجا اطلاعات واکشی کنید؟
اگه توانایی انجام اینکار رو داشته باشید میتونید یه اسلایدر بدون پایگاه رو دانلود کنید و خودتون به پایگاه متصلش کنید.

----------


## na_des

> یه zoom slider  براتون ضمیمه کردم ،خودم خیلی ازش خوشم میاد امید وارم به کارتون بیاد ،اگه باز هم اسلایدر دیگه ای خواستید بگید براتون ضمیمه کنم.
> 
> zoomSlider.zip
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


ممنون آقای  خانلو اسلایدرش  خیلی قشنگ بود , یه بار دیگه از کمک و راهنماییتون تشکر میکنم .
چشم بی زحمت نمیزاریمتون

----------


## na_des

> اگه ممکنه لینک دانلود اسلایدر رو درج کن تا تستش کنیم.


این لینک صفحه اسلایدر هستش . در بخش #12 یه اسلایدر گذاشتن که ما از اون استفاده کردیم https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...F+%D8%B4%D9%88

----------


## khanlo.javid

من خودم این اسلایدر رو دارم چکش میکنم و نتیجش رو اعلام میکنم.

----------


## fahmari

> کتابخانه jquery رو به صفحه فراخوانی کردید!!
> اگه عکس اول و درست نشون میده پس ممکنه استفاده درست از فایل های jquery باشه که باید به صفحه attach بشن


بله Jquery Library رو فراخونی کردیم  :ناراحت:

----------


## khanlo.javid

من همون اسلایدر رو براتون ضمیمه کردم و کد هاش رو با اسلایدر شما بررسی کردم و هیچ تفاوتی با هم نداشتن و به نظر من تو همون کد های asp که نوشتید مشکلی وجود داره و نمیتونه کد ها رو تکرار کنه و به خاطر همین فقط یه عکس نمایش داده میشه باید کد هاتون رو بررسی کنید.

اینم اسلایدر اصلی:

دانلود 




موفق باشید.

----------


## cancer_448

> یه zoom slider براتون ضمیمه کردم ،خودم خیلی ازش خوشم میاد امید وارم به کارتون بیاد ،اگه باز هم اسلایدر دیگه ای خواستید بگید براتون ضمیمه کنم.
> 
> zoomSlider.zip
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام
دوست عزیز چطوری میتونم ی تغییری تو این اسلایدری که گذاشتید انجام بدم؟

----------


## khanlo.javid

> سلام
> دوست عزیز چطوری میتونم ی تغییری تو این اسلایدری که گذاشتید انجام بدم؟


دوست عزیز این اسلایدری که ضمیمه کردم open source هستش و میتونید به راحتی کد هاشو تغییر بدید ولی شما بیشتر توضیح بدید که میخوایید چه تغییراتی انجام بدید.

----------


## cancer_448

> دوست عزیز این اسلایدری که ضمیمه کردم open source هستش و میتونید به راحتی کد هاشو تغییر بدید ولی شما بیشتر توضیح بدید که میخوایید چه تغییراتی انجام بدید.


مثلا همون نوشته هایی که بایینش میاره و اینکه لطف میکنید توضیح بدید چطوری ازش تو سایتم استفاده کنم (asp.net)؟

----------


## khanlo.javid

> مثلا همون نوشته هایی که بایینش میاره و اینکه لطف میکنید توضیح بدید چطوری ازش تو سایتم استفاده کنم (asp.net)؟


دوست عزیز اگه همین تاپیک رو دنبال کرده باشید بنده عرض کرده بودم که asp کار نیستم بنده تخصصم php هست . ولی در کل الگوریتم متصل شدن به پایگاه داده و خروجی گرفتن عکس رو تو همین تاپیک توضیح دادم.

----------

